# Any offer referral cards?



## bellacat (Oct 1, 2007)

I have one family from a recent shoot who would love to give out referral cards to help promote my photography biz. I was thinking of making biz sized referral cards that on one side would have a photo from the shoot and on the other side offer a special promo like 15% off their session.

I thought this might be a great way to get more word of mouth advertising from previous clients and be able to offer back $$ to the client handing out the referral cards that is good toward a future session.

What do you think of this idea? Has anyone done this before? How did it work out?


----------



## wildmaven (Oct 1, 2007)

On a previous thread, I recall seeing someone mentioning the negative sides of offering % off, as it devalues your work. They mentioned giving a package upgrade instead.


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 1, 2007)

I think that might be a good idea, but as wildmaven mentions...it might be better to offer something that is valuable to them but not as costly for you (prints etc. rather than money or % off.)

You could have something like; Refer us/me to your friends and receive a free 8x10 on your next order. 
This way, they have an incentive for referring you, it doesn't cost you much at all...and the best part is that they actually have to hire you again, to get the rewards.

You could give a bigger incentive of course.  Like a free portrait sitting etc...but they would still need to order prints or files from you.

I guess cards would be a good idea.  I usually just give them several business cards and new clients will often tell me where they got my name from.

Very soon, I plan on getting business card sized fridge magnets.  That way, they stick your card on their fridge and see your name everyday.


----------



## jols (Oct 1, 2007)

Very soon, I plan on getting business card sized fridge magnets. That way, they stick your card on their fridge and see your name everyday.[/quote]



fao big mike

vista print are doing 25 free fridge magnets at the mo.

or 50 for a fiver .

thought u might be interested mine will come soon so i cant say wat the quality is like yet


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## elsaspet (Oct 1, 2007)

Never discount.  Offer a free 8x10 instead.


----------



## bellacat (Oct 1, 2007)

i really like the idea about offering prints as you both have said it costs me next to nothing and its a perk for them. would you recommend offering perks to those receiving the cards as an incentive to book a session? The cost of printing the referral cards i mentioned isnt much at all if i get one referral and having a photo from the session from the one handing out the cards may give the added incentive to offer more referrals and show my work.


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 1, 2007)

I guess you could try it that way, and see how well it works.  
I don't think that it would be totally necessary to have a photo from the first client's session on the card.  You could just have a generic card (or just your business card) made up and use that.

As for offering a perk/discount to the 2nd client...that might work but I would think that offering the perk to the first client would be the smarter idea.  That way they have a 'hidden' agenda for recommending you.  Of course, treating them well and having great customer service will be bigger reasons for them to recommend you.


----------



## bellacat (Oct 1, 2007)

I like hidden agendas especially when they work in my favor LOL 

I know this about offering perks to both the referrer and the new client technique has worked for other photogs i know for seniors but had wondered how it would work for other sessions. I really do appreciate the feed back Mike.


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 1, 2007)

These are the types of things that work for some people, for some clients in some locations...but not for others etc.  I think the only way to really know, is to try out different methods and keep track of which works better....and that will probably change over time anyway.

It's good to bounce ideas around (like you are doing) and then go with your gut.


----------



## bellacat (Oct 1, 2007)

excellent....well if anyone has any other ideas I would love to hear them. thanks for all your help.


----------



## elsaspet (Oct 1, 2007)

Here is another idea.
Give them a free 8x10 for a shoot.  If they order x amount of dollars in reprints, give them additional, and larger "perk" prints.
For instance, if they order $500 bucks worth of stuff, give them a "free" online gallery, or a 16x20 gallery wrap for a purchase of $1000 or more.


----------



## bellacat (Oct 1, 2007)

oh that is a great idea. how would i go about setting up a online gallery though? DO i need to purchase a special web template or have it hosts with a print company?


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 2, 2007)

A think you can do it either way.  I'm sure a Google search will turn up many options.


----------

